# BOSTON | One Post Office Square (Renovation) | 160m | 525ft | 40 fl | U/C



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A few more from Phil :

IMG_9598 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_9589 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/16

Boston - Boston Harbor Night Light Walk! by Andrew Quinney, on Flickr

Boston - Boston Harbor Night Light Walk! by Andrew Quinney, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/1

Boston Harbor by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## wolf_man (Nov 30, 2021)

A Chicagoan said:


> *BOSTON | One Post Office Square (Renovation) | 160m | 525ft | 40 fl | U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A Chicagoan said:


> *BOSTON | One Post Office Square (Renovation) | 160m | 525ft | 40 fl | U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice building


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/5










Source : Twitter @ Humes84


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/15

Boston - Reflections of Light! by Andrew Quinney, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Office vacancies are high — and a lot more space is on the way *
Boston Business Journal _Excerpt_
Dec 2, 2021

The pandemic has more than doubled Boston’s office vacancy rates in the past two years, hitting 12% this past fall. But lots more space is on the way, including in the three tallest buildings under construction in the city, as well as a fourth major tower that's undergoing a complete overhaul.

Combined, they’re due to bring online nearly 3.6 million square feet of office space. Three-fourths of that space still needs tenants.

However, developers and real estate analysts don’t see cause for concern with so much space coming on the market in the years ahead. Why? These buildings will have the best amenities, the best ventilation systems for health concerns and bragging rights for companies that want to be in a trophy tower, they say.

...

Winthrop Center hasn’t yet signed any tenants, nor has a 51-story tower going up over South Station. One Post Office Square, a 41-story tower whose complete renovation is slated for completion in the second half of next year, is about one-third leased, with tenants including Eaton Vance, JLL and Citi.

More : https://www.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2021/12/02/12-03-21-list-extra-office-buildings.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/22

Boston Skyline by Amy Delorme, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/26

IMG_2440 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/11

IMG_4242 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4226 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/28

IMG_7229 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/17

IMG_0230-HDR by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/18

1-300 DivcoWest CX MCF 1390 by Cambridge Crossing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/8

IMG_4971 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Boston’s Vacancy Recovery Momentum Slows, but Preleasing in New Construction Remains Solid*
Boston Real Estate Times _Excerpt_
July 14, 2022

Boston’s vacancy recovery has lost some momentum and sublease space is increasing, but preleasing in new construction remains solid, according to a report by Colliers Boston. The report added that stronger demand is helping the Class A market to outperform Class B and top-line rents remain relatively stable.

...

Further, Goulston & Storrs has reportedly committed to about 100,000 square feet at the under renovation One Post Office Square. These deals, alongside other leases in underway projects, show that a very healthy share of future space is pre-committed.

More : Boston’s Vacancy Recovery Momentum Slows, but Preleasing in New Construction Remains Solid - Boston Real Estate Times

Colliers 22Q2 Boston Office Market Report : https://www.colliers.com/en/research/boston/2022-q2-market-report-boston-colliers


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Inside The $300M Renovation That Made A 1980s Office Tower Competitive Again *
Bisnow Boston _Excerpt_
Aug 4, 2022

Like many older office buildings in Boston and beyond, the 42-story One Post Office Square tower lost its anchor tenant in 2018, leading its developer to question the viability of its asset as newer, shinier buildings were rising in the city.

The development team, including Anchor Line Partners, decided to place a major bet on the future of the 41-year-old office tower. It embarked on an ambitious $300M redevelopment to turn the former concrete block into a modern, glass-lined tower that could compete for high-end tenants. The bet appears to be paying off, as Anchor Line late last year landed a new 250K SF lease and is reportedly in talks for more big deals. 

More : Inside The $300M Renovation That Made A 1980s Office Tower Competitive Again


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/27

Boston by Daniel Hartwig, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/7

JR2_1342 by City of Boston Mayor's Office, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/4

IMG_7516 by Phil, on Flickr


----------

